# codes 17748 (p1340) & 17755 (p1347)



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

Sunday,03,April,2011,23:06:22:12060
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Control Module Part Number: HGP Turbonac HW: 14. 4.0 3
Component and/or Version: hruestung GMBH G b121
Software Coding: 0000132
Work Shop Code: WSC 13621 156 402982
VCID: 1D3A4830BD37
2 Faults Found:

17748 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Incor. Correlation 
P1340 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
17755 - Camshaft Position Sensor 2 (G163) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Incor. Correl. 
P1347 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON

does anyone have any more info on these two codes? does that mean my timing is off from the top end and I need to re-doit? Car runs great, idles fine? Can i be off by a hair?


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Possible Causes

• Timing Chain incorrectly installed 
• Timing Chain probably lengthened 
• Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) faulty 
• Engine Speed Sensor (G28) faulty 

Possible Solutions

• Check Timing Belt/Chain installation 
• Use Measuring Value Blocks (MVB) to Check Timing Chain 
• Check/Replace Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) 
• Check/Replace Engine Speed Sensor (G28)

Also see if you can find Technical Bulletin 15 04-01, it may help. :thumbup:

It's highly in likely that both sensors went bad so it may be of by a tooth, but I would still check the sensors. If the chain is off by a tooth or 2 the car can pull enough timing that it will run fine. If I were you I'd also look into the timing measuring blocks on VCDS and see what kind of timing pulling it's doing. If it's aggresive in either direction then your chain isn't set right.


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

one thing that i left out that might be a crucial thing, when i first start the car (being that Ill wake up and go out for a drive) my car has a hard start and ill go n give it another go n it will start with no problems, that makes me believe the sensors are bad? don't u think? 

I highly doubt that my battery is bad.


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Usually on the first startup (in the morning) the O2 sensors aren't really reading anything yet until after the first 3 sec or so. Even then the car runs different b/c the SAI is going unless you deleted the SAI and the delete is also programmed into your tune. Also everything on a cold start is trying to warm up to operating temp so the intial readings are way off than normal running readings. How old is the battery, first of all? To me that's what it sounds like b/c even my GTI does taht but that b/c VW gave a craptastic battery. For you it just might be b/c of age or the water in teh battery is running a little low. Another alt solution is if your running a really high weight oil that requires the car to do more "work" on intial startup b/c the thick oil has been sitting in the pan. Let me know about the battery and we can go from there. :thumbup:


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

MasterNele03 said:


> Usually on the first startup (in the morning) the O2 sensors aren't really reading anything yet until after the first 3 sec or so. Even then the car runs different b/c the SAI is going unless you deleted the SAI and the delete is also programmed into your tune. Also everything on a cold start is trying to warm up to operating temp so the intial readings are way off than normal running readings. How old is the battery, first of all? To me that's what it sounds like b/c even my GTI does taht but that b/c VW gave a craptastic battery. For you it just might be b/c of age or the water in teh battery is running a little low. Another alt solution is if your running a really high weight oil that requires the car to do more "work" on intial startup b/c the thick oil has been sitting in the pan. Let me know about the battery and we can go from there. :thumbup:


Checked the batt and is good, checked timing and is good....but the codes still come up...


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Your timing is spot on on two of the pictures and I think the other on that looks off is just the persceptive form the camera. Anyway I would button it all back up together and run some logs with a vag-com. You said that the car runs great so I think the cam sensors are fine, so run some logs and check out the readings for your RPM's while running those logs. If you get sparatic rpm readings the it's your engine speed sensor. If they are fine then it's the cam sensor, and that should be the end off your troubles.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I am getting the same exact codes and checked out my timing last night. Looks just like yours. :banghead:


----------



## aadosx (Aug 24, 2008)

OP did you ever figure out what was going on? I have the same two codes and would also like to know what's up.. but one difference for me is that one of my codes is "MIL On" and one is "Intermittent."

-John


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

I had to get my timing re-done and one my chain rails had to be replaced.


----------

